# Adobe Creative Cloud does not show updates for Lightroom cc 2015 on Mac



## pairolero (Nov 26, 2015)

I had LRcc 2015 1.1 on Macbook Pro.  Did not update to ver 2.0 because of large numbers of crashes others had.  When ver 3.0 came out Creative Cloud  said LR was up-to-date.  I tried to download directly from Adobe but update was not successful giving an error code of U44M2P7.  I uninstalled ver 1.1 and reinstalled ver 0.0.  That version works well but now I'm unable to reinstall any of the subsequent version updates, including ver 1.1 which I had on before.  Instead I receive the same U44M2P7 error code.  I'm at a loss of what to do next.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 26, 2015)

You probably need to log out and back in the Adobe CC Application Manager to get the application manager to show pending updates.  Also you may need to reboot the Mac to clear out any stray processes lingering for your attempt to install updates. If you are at 2015.0, the 2015.3 update will be all that you need to install. You may need to uninstall the apps using the Adobe CC Application Manager before reinstalling. 

Explanations of error codes:
U = Updater
44 = Install Update Error
M1 = Automatic
M2 = Stand-alone mode
P = Patcher
6 = Done With Errors*
7 = Installation Failed*
The error code: U44M2P7 is explained at Adobe here.  There are steps outlined at the link that you can take to correct this for the Adobe CC Application Manager. Many update errors are caused by missing or modified files that Adobe requires, typically removed by a disk cleanup utility (such as CleanMyMac or MacKeeper). Make sure that you have the latest updates for your cleanup utilities or discontinue use.


----------



## canyonlight (Nov 26, 2015)

I have had an extraordinary amount of trouble with the Creative Cloud since CC 2015 was released (I subscribe to the Photographer CC and get Lightroom CC, Adobe Camera RAW, Photoshop CC, and Bridge CC).

On numerous occasions I have experienced "Download Failure" and "Install Failure" with error codes that include the one shown above.

On multiple occasions I have contacted Adobe Technical Support. In some cases they have "taken control" of my computer to address the issues. While some of those sessions have resulted in getting an update installed others have resulted in bad advice, fixes that didn't work, trouble with Add-ons, and generally not fixing the problem. I have concluded that Adobe doesn't know what they're doing.

I am still unable to consistently and successfully download and install updates to Lightroom CC(2015) and Photoshop CC(2015).

The only way I have been able to continue using Lightroom and Photoshop is to get the updates from ProDesignTools at this website: http://prodesigntools.com/adobe-cc-2015-updates-links-mac.html

Currently I have Adobe Photoshop Lightroom CC 2015.3 Release, Adobe Camera Raw Version 9.3.0.506, Adobe Photoshop 2015.0.1 Release, and Adobe Bridge 6.1.1.10 installed and running on both my MacBook Pro and Mac Pro computers. Both computers are running OS X 10.10.5.

If I click on the Creative Cloud menulet and go to Apps, it says that there are updates for Photoshop CC(2015) and for Bridge CC. When I click on What's New it says that I need Photoshop Camera RAW 9.3(CC).

In the past I have tried multiple occasions of signing in out and back in to Creative Cloud. I have uninstalled and reinstalled Creative Cloud, Lightroom and Photoshop.

Complaints to Adobe have resulted in messages to call them (the same people who, in the past, have had to go to the knowledge base), change file permissions, and other arcane approaches. The problem is that I no longer trust what they say.

It's pathetic that I have to pay Adobe $9.98/month and yet depend on a third party to get updates.

Would appreciate any recommendations - including a possible tech contact at Adobe who is competent.

Thanks. Rant complete.

Stan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 29, 2015)

If you continue to have trouble Stan, I'd uninstall then run the CC Cleaner app before reinstalling the right way.  https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-cloud/kb/cc-cleaner-tool-installation-problems.html  The CC Cleaner usually does a good job of cleaning out any gremlins.


----------



## canyonlight (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks Victoria. Do you mean uninstall, clean, and reinstall just the Creative Cloud Desktop program? Or to uninstall and reinstall all of the CC apps too - in my case, Lightroom, Photoshop, and Bridge.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 30, 2015)

canyonlight said:


> Thanks Victoria. Do you mean uninstall, clean, and reinstall just the Creative Cloud Desktop program? Or to uninstall and reinstall all of the CC apps too - in my case, Lightroom, Photoshop, and Bridge.


Creative Cloud Cleaner is an app 
https://helpx.adobe.com/creative-cloud/kb/cc-cleaner-tool-installation-problems.html


----------



## canyonlight (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks Cletus. Point taken. But the question remains. Do I just have to uninstall and reinstall the Creative Cloud Desktop app? Or do I have to uninstall and reinstall Creative Cloud Desktop, Lightroom, Photoshop and Bridge?

Thanks again,

Stan


----------



## clee01l (Dec 1, 2015)

canyonlight said:


> Thanks Cletus. Point taken. But the question remains. Do I just have to uninstall and reinstall the Creative Cloud Desktop app? Or do I have to uninstall and reinstall Creative Cloud Desktop, Lightroom, Photoshop and Bridge?
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Stan


The instructions are in the link that I provided.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 1, 2015)

(So the short answer is yes!)


----------

